# FS: NOS 4 panel Red Seat Belt Material



## project63 (May 3, 2005)

Hi All,

First post here. First let me say, I'm aware there were never any 63 GTO's except for the pilot cars built by the General. My moniker comes from the fact that I'm normally over on the Corvette Forum. I thought I'd stop by and pass along an opportunity to you folks.

I recently stumbled across a roll of New Obsolete Stock 4 panel red seat belt material. This is the correct old thick webbing (.074 thick). It is much nicer than the stiff thin newer material. I'm told even the seat belt restoration places do not have this NOS material availible.

I'll sell and ship enough for 2 pairs of lap belts for $50 or enough material for a pair of shoulder belts for $75. If you want a sample of the material, email me at [email protected]

This the only style and color I have. 

I think this was used on some of the classic GTO's. If I'm wrong I appologize. If by chance you can provide any details, I'd appreciate it. (all I ready know about these cars is that I loss my first drag race back 1976 to a 70 model with a 455 4 sp) 

later,
tc


----------

